# Help



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

im having a little problem maybe some one can help me i just bought a 240sx on the door panel it says its a 1989 but on the hood it says its a 1991 is there a major, or minor difference i can find on the car to tell if its a 89, or 91 i have a pic here of the engine


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

It says 89 but i belive it to be a 91 has the 91 engine and front end the 89 had a SOHC(single over head cam 140hp/155tq) in 91 DOHC (dual over ehad cam 155hp/160tq).


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

thats why im confused i really think its a 91


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

do you have a title and insurance card what do they say.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

i do it says there that it is a 89 unless maybe the people i bought it from changed the vin number and plate on the door panel


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah might have happend isnt there a stamp on the firewall too. it has a ka24de the round front end, or maybe they painted it because they pieced it together.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

is there any other way you can tell the 89 and 90 apart from each other


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

CivicKiller said:


> is there any other way you can tell the 89 and 90 apart from each other


The 89 and 90 are twins there might be some very small differances i dont know of them. The 91 is when the more noticed changes are made.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

well here's a clue, "civickiller" your engine is twin cam, ka24de, do you know the years of the twin cams???


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

i know that the ka24de came with the 91 240 but the firewall says its a ka24e


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

common sense tells me he did a swap then. find the person you bought the car off of. he mightve took a DE head and put on there. i see twin cam on your head.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> well here's a clue, "civickiller" your engine is twin cam, ka24de, do you know the years of the twin cams???


he knows this just on his car the markings are differant. the front is 91-93 the frame and doors say 89 that is why i suggested it was pieced together.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

someone probaly wrecked it and put a 91 front end on it. id run a cra fax on it just to make sure thats not what happend.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok here are the possibilities, YOU HAVE a 91-94 engine and front end.
That is a DOHC (DUAL OVERHEAD CAM ENGINE)
89-90 has a SOHC (Single overhead cam engine)

The 89-90 has a front end bumper called a Pignose where the center has a divider.

I will supply piks below.

Ok this is a picture of a SOHC 89-90 engine










Ok this is a picture of the front bumper on the 89-90 










This is front of a 91-94 A very ugly one also










This is the 91-94 DOHC engine


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

uh...is that a lip on that bumper? i never seen a stock 240 bumper like that before.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

mine looks just like that with a little lip


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> mine looks just like that with a little lip


with a little lip? im talking lip spoiler.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah right in the front look on my cardomain site.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> yeah right in the front look on my cardomain site.


is that a lip spoiler or did it come like that? by the way, i see you are a psu fan, scrwe them, it's all about the cornhuskers.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I think it was stock second you came to the valley once and i dont think your coming back.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> I think it was stock second you came to the valley once and i dont think your coming back.


valley?


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for all you help ill try car fax to see what they say by what you have shown me i think its really a 91


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:
 

> is that a lip spoiler or did it come like that? by the way, i see you are a psu fan, scrwe them, it's all about the cornhuskers.


some 240's have stock lips on them. mine has one. here's mine. it's painted a different color than the car so it's easy to notice.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok if you havent figured it out yet, i sure have.

its an 89.
yes it has a round nose and DOHC engine but so what you can swap those over so easily....this thread is really just noobs helping noobs...see what happens when the senior members all go bye bye....

the car was either wrecked in a front end collision or the owner just liked the 91+ stuff. its an 89 with a swapped motor(no the head wasnt swapped, in another thread it explained why it wouldnt work) and a different bumper...wasnt that hard to figure out?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Kelso said:


> ok if you havent figured it out yet, i sure have.
> 
> its an 89.
> yes it has a round nose and DOHC engine but so what you can swap those over so easily....this thread is really just noobs helping noobs...see what happens when the senior members all go bye bye....
> ...


that's what my common sense told me.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

ok i got it thanks


----------

